# Audi TT 3.2 coupe Subframe vs. 1.8t subframe ETKA help needed



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

I have heard that the TT 3.2 subframe is different than what you find on the 1.8t cars... So far I have found the following part numbers:

R32/TT Coupe: 8N0199313E
GTI: 1J0199313J & 8A0199313BA

My understanding is that the difference between these two is which bushings are pressed into the back. I had read something about the 3.2 cars having a different subframe to clear the DSG transmission. Does anybody know if that is true? What are the differences? What is the part number?


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

Crap... I swear I had been looking for days, and the moment I post it up I find it:
8N0199313H


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

Of what? The Subframe in a 3.2 DSG car? I will be dropping my subframe in a few weeks so I'll definitely have some pics up then....


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I was hoping to see the difference, and therefore why you want to switch. lol What are you trying to achieve? You can buy the bushings and replace them instead of the whole subframe, or 034 makes solid bushings for it, here.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)




----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

pics are
top=TT mk1 4cyl 
Middle=TT mk1 6cyl
Bottom=2005 golf 1.8t

while its a sketch, and not complete, i do spot a difference. the VW subframe seems to have a bracket extension on it....hard to say whats up with a partial sketch. hope you appreciate this, took some time!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> hope you appreciate this, took some time!


I'm sure it did, thanks. I'll have to wait til I get to a bigger monitor as I can't see squat. What area do you see the difference(s) in. And again, what are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

20v master said:


> I was hoping to see the difference, and therefore why you want to switch. lol What are you trying to achieve?


I am swapping the dsg for an 02m and I am trying to figure out if I should go with the r32/TT 1.8 subframe or if I can get away with keeping my TT3.2 subframe.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

Are you discarding the dsg from a failure? Curious, as very limited info on forums of dsg problems.


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope, DSG is still perfectly fine. I just miss driving a stick. I wouldn't be able to buy another car anywhere near as nice as mine for as little as I would be able to get for mine, so I'm just going to swap the tranny. I've been gathering parts for the swap for over a year now and I think I have a good idea of what will be involved... I guess we'll find out for sure once I dig into it!


----------



## Tony_TT (Dec 10, 2021)

So you say, for sure I can use the Subframe for Audi TT 1.8 on the 3.2. ( Coupe. The model year 2004 ). Because my 3,2 is totally rusted..


----------



## Tony_TT (Dec 10, 2021)

XJGPN said:


> Crap... I swear I had been looking for days, and the moment I post it up I find it:
> 8N0199313H


 Subframe for Audi TT 1.8 or 3.2. Coupe. The model year 2004. Can I use the subframe from a 1,8 on the 3,2 ? Becuase my 3,2 is totally rusted..


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Just got an alert about this thread. 2011?!? Someone uses the search!


----------



## Tony_TT (Dec 10, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> Just got an alert about this thread. 2011?!? Someone uses the search!


what you mean ?


----------

